# Setup of Two Different Size Subs



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi i am wanting to setup my two subs differently, experimenting.

My subs are
Velodyne Digital Drive 12
Velodyne Digital Drive 15

My thoughts are 
12inch to do the frequencies from 40hz up to the crossover (80hz currently)
15inch to do the frequencies from 40hz down to 15hz

Does anyone have any thoughts on this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

I've done that with an old HKTS14 and a new Klipsch RW-12d. Used a DSP1124P for the cutoffs.
No problem, great sound.
Good luck.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You may want to try lowering the setting to 30Hz as the energy to reproduce <15-30Hz is much more than to reproduce 30-80Hz.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

LastButNotLeast said:


> I've done that with an old HKTS14 and a new Klipsch RW-12d. Used a DSP1124P for the cutoffs.
> No problem, great sound.
> Good luck.


Thanks

How did you setup them up?

Where they on top of each other or seperate?


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> You may want to try lowering the setting to 30Hz as the energy to reproduce <15-30Hz is much more than to reproduce 30-80Hz.


Thank you

Sorry i don't understand.

I have altered the question a bit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This is what I suggest:

12inch to do the frequencies from 30hz up to the crossover (80hz currently)
15inch to do the frequencies from 30hz down to 15hz


----------



## AVoldMan (May 15, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> This is what I suggest:
> 
> 12inch to do the frequencies from 30hz up to the crossover (80hz currently)
> 15inch to do the frequencies from 30hz down to 15hz


Wouldn't you be losing the bass smoothing effect of dual subs by segregating the frequency outputs like this? Maybe a better method would be to limit low frequency on the 12 inch and overlap the larger sub frequency range with the 15 inch.
12inch 30-80Hz
15inch 15-80Hz


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

AVoldMan said:


> Wouldn't you be losing the bass smoothing effect of dual subs by segregating the frequency outputs like this? Maybe a better method would be to limit low frequency on the 12 inch and overlap the larger sub frequency range with the 15 inch.
> 12inch 30-80Hz
> 15inch 15-80Hz


Possibly, but you could also be introducing a hot spot particularly at around the 30-40Hz zone.


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

This would be an interesting experiment. The closest I have ever gotten to running a set-up like this was with a Velodyne HGS-18 and a pair of old HSU 1225's with a HPF set at 25hz but the Velodyne was run all the way up to the crossover, didn't apply a LPF to it. It was a great set-up and slammed really hard, I should try it again sometime with my DCX2496.


----------



## LastButNotLeast (Sep 14, 2011)

Phillips said:


> How did you setup them up?
> 
> Where they on top of each other or seperate?


They are in opposite corners of the room.



AVoldMan said:


> Wouldn't you be losing the bass smoothing effect of dual subs by segregating the frequency outputs like this?


If the subs were the SAME, it would be easier. Only way to tell for sure is to measure (which, since you're here, you can do, right? :nerd.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> This is what I suggest:
> 
> 12inch to do the frequencies from 30hz up to the crossover (80hz currently)
> 15inch to do the frequencies from 30hz down to 15hz


Thank you

Why have the 12inch go down to 30hz vs 40hz?

I thought giving the 15inch down lower more work would be better?

Thanks again


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

LastButNotLeast said:


> They are in opposite corners of the room.:nerd.


Mine are inside the mains


If the subs were the SAME, it would be easier. Only way to tell for sure is to measure (which, since you're here, you can do, right? :nerd.[/QUOTE]


Yes i can


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The frequencies from 15-30Hz will require much more power and driver excursion to reproduce than 30-80Hz


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

LastButNotLeast said:


> They are in opposite corners of the room.:nerd.


Mine are inside the mains




LastButNotLeast said:


> If the subs were the SAME, it would be easier. Only way to tell for sure is to measure (which, since you're here, you can do, right?



Yes i can


----------

